# What is the appropriate response to being slapped on the ass by someone on a scooter?



## Adamantya (Mar 4, 2011)

The only thing I had the presence of mind to do was catch up with him and smack him on the back of the head (he had been driving slowly, I guess so he would have the time to aim) but to my extreme regret, I didn't hit him hard enough. All he did was turn around to look at me with a "wtf?" expression and then keep going. I would have liked to knock him off the scooter, but was worried that might put me at greater legal fault than him.

Anyway, any advice on what I can do for next time would be great. Especially about what would be the most emotionally wounding thing I could say. 
I know they say the best reaction is to not react, but that really doesn't appeal to me.


----------



## yesiknowbut (Oct 25, 2009)

I'm intrigued that you think this might be a commonplace occurrence. Will it ever happen again? 


(are you posting from Italy? lol)


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

Sounds like he thinks hes really badass and hes letting the fact that he owns that scooter go to his head.










No but really.. if you are looking for a way to emotionally wound this fiend, just remind him that hes trying to get play while hes.. _on a frigging scooter._


----------



## MonieJ (Nov 22, 2010)

I say a good sized rock aimed at his bk would have been a good response


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

Assuming you catch it soon enough, you could always stick your arm out and clothesline.


----------



## Adamantya (Mar 4, 2011)

alfreda said:


> I'm intrigued that you think this might be a commonplace occurrence. Will it ever happen again?
> 
> 
> (are you posting from Italy? lol)


Nope, from China. Usually it's just whistles or disgusting clucking noises. This is the first drive-by, but there has been one other instance of unacceptable physical contact. 



Promethea said:


> No but really.. if you are looking for a way to emotionally wound this fiend, just remind him that hes trying to get play while hes.. _on a frigging scooter._


 

Unfortunately it's a common mode of transport here, and he'd probably think 'well at least I'm one step up from a bicycle, which itself is one step up from walking'.... but good advice for any potential reoccurrence in North America


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

Adamantya said:


> Nope, from China. Usually it's just whistles or disgusting clucking noises. This is the first drive-by, but there has been one other instance of unacceptable physical contact.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol well in that case, totally go with the clotheslining.


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

Adamantya said:


> The only thing I had the presence of mind to do was catch up with him and smack him on the back of the head (he had been driving slowly, I guess so he would have the time to aim) but to my extreme regret, I didn't hit him hard enough. All he did was turn around to look at me with a "wtf?" expression and then keep going. I would have liked to knock him off the scooter, but was worried that might put me at greater legal fault than him.
> 
> Anyway, any advice on what I can do for next time would be great. Especially about what would be the most emotionally wounding thing I could say.
> I know they say the best reaction is to not react, but that really doesn't appeal to me.


That type of guy wouldn't be affected much by an emotional attack, but attack his manhood in any way possible, that should do it if you're looking for maximum effect, it works, trust me  You can even use the fact he rides a scooter and relate that to his lack of manhood.


----------



## Bunker Man (Jan 4, 2011)

Not having payed close enough attention to what's around you enough to let it happen means it's already too late for there to be an appropriate response.


----------



## Adamantya (Mar 4, 2011)

Bunker Man said:


> Not having payed close enough attention to what's around you enough to let it happen means it's already too late for there to be an appropriate response.


But a response is something that happens after the fact, like me smacking him upside the head.
I was paying enough attention to move my bag out of the way so he couldn't swipe it, which is what I thought he was going to do. Who expects drive-by harrassment?


----------



## Rhee (Aug 15, 2010)

Honestly? I think I'd probably burst out laughing because it'd be so unexpectedly outrageous.

Oh yeah, just remembered that I actually did have another guy slap me on the ass at one time... I did end up laughing. 

Flip the sorry bastard a bird. Preferably with a bored expression.


----------



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

Tell him that a real man rides a motorcycle instead of a scooter that honks like a girl. Small cc means small...


----------



## Erudis (Jan 23, 2011)

Next time he tries to slap you, grab his arm, pull him to the ground, steal the scooter and run away.
Then circle around the block and slap him on the ass.


----------



## Mei (Feb 5, 2011)

I hope you're alright. I think the culture in China is changing, isn't it? At least you were not filmed, or sneakily filmed, like so many people and then it gets youtube'd ! Omg. 

Erm, best advice from me is also to arm yourself with a few Mandarin swear words. The kind that is not overtly disgusting and pointing to one's genital, but it also describes how you view him. Which is bottom pond feeder. Cos basically if that he how he behaves, then that is who he is. 

Some guys think that public whistling, or touching you when you don't even know them is okay. As a female, I still find this quite intimidating. Maybe people expect individuals to have that personal space invaded even when you don't know them. I would also arm yourself with a police number and find a way to report these kind of harassments, so that the authorities are so much more aware. Cos I think it can only get out of hand.


----------



## Adamantya (Mar 4, 2011)

Mei said:


> I hope you're alright. I think the culture in China is changing, isn't it? At least you were not filmed, or sneakily filmed, like so many people and then it gets youtube'd ! Omg.
> 
> Erm, best advice from me is also to arm yourself with a few Mandarin swear words. The kind that is not overtly disgusting and pointing to one's genital, but it also describes how you view him. Which is bottom pond feeder. Cos basically if that he how he behaves, then that is who he is.
> 
> Some guys think that public whistling, or touching you when you don't even know them is okay. As a female, I still find this quite intimidating. Maybe people expect individuals to have that personal space invaded even when you don't know them. I would also arm yourself with a police number and find a way to report these kind of harassments, so that the authorities are so much more aware. Cos I think it can only get out of hand.


I had so many Chinese swear words going through my head at the time, but wasn't sure which one to use! I've picked up a lot from watching t.v. here, but about a year ago some old fart on a bicycle made lip-smacking noises at me, and I instantly screamed what I *thought* was the most offensive swear word, but he just laughed and kept going. Later on a friend explained that that swear word is used on family/friends, so I was unintentionally bringing him into my circle of friends. argh it was like the facepalm to end all facepalms. Since then I've been too nervous to swear at people in case it comes out wrong again. Have recently learned the be-all-and-end-all swearword, with a variation: his mother if he's young, and his daughter if he's old (even if he doesn't have one, it'll upset him). Problem is I find it unfair that I can only wound him by threatening violence to his female family members. I think I'll just go for serious straight-up physical damage next time. >__>


----------



## strawberryLola (Sep 19, 2010)

My immediate reaction would be to kick that person in the privates.

Or take my hand bag and swing it over their head.

Smacking someone's booty on the streets to me is like fondling. The above two are well-deserved responses.


----------



## MissNobody (Aug 23, 2010)

I know if it happened to me I'd be completely embarrased and like wft! Did that actually happen or did I just imagine that lol. 

I was in a club once and this guy came up behind me and grabbed my ass and my immediate reaction was to turn around and push him away from me lol. 

I have to say though it's pretty hilarious, I can't stop laughing...not sure why it's so funny, I think it's because I can picture it in my head. Drive by harrassment lol.

Then someone said 'clothesline' him and that set off the giggles again. I think clotheslining is a good idea, but I suppose it would have to be him you'd do it to, not every guy on a scooter is going to slap your ass. (I hope not anyway!!)

Crikey...it's just so damn rude! XD


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

MonieJ said:


> I say a good sized rock aimed at his bk would have been a good response


I second this. Would teach him a lesson, that's for sure.


----------



## Michael82 (Dec 13, 2010)

check his license plate and then next time when you see him... :laughing:

I hope you can see the humour of it though. If it would happen occasionally then it's less humorous though :tongue:


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

You must have a nice ass /complement.

I suggest that you knock him off his scooter.


----------

